# I may just move into the vet's surgery...



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Poor babies and Mom. I have a fried that her female has had a problem with abscess on her rectum. 2 time and it really bleed. What can be done for.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no. When it rains, it pours.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Oh, my. That is too bad. As you said, thank god you made provisions for vet care.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yep the saying when it rain it pours. I had a chihuahua that constantly had anal gland problems. Once its swollen vet has to clean it out. He had to cut into my dog leaving a little hole that I had to put antibiotic into . Ugh it was awful. He later told me to add canned pumpkin (not puree) to his meals. It worked but I had to use it everyday 2x in his meals.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

fjm said:


> Perhaps I should take Tilly as well, before she develops something...


Haha... not me tho. Tonka's eaten up $500 in ear treatments in the last few months. I'm not taking him anywhere near a vet again lest they find a way to sell me more meds. :afraid: lol


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh man, fjm--sending you a big hug!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy has an anal gland abscess - we suspect from the weeks of soft poo when she had an upset tum. She was very good through an extremely uncomfortable examination and now has oral antibiotics (delicious, she tells me) and I have instructions to apply warm compresses several times a day. We walked over four miles today with her romping ahead, so it doesn’t seem to be worrying her much - if she had not been licking a bit more than usual I would not have known anything was wrong!

Not too hard on the pocket - consultation and drugs less than £50/$65.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am relieved it all sounds manageable and she is none the worse for wear.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh dear! Glad it was caught and she’s on the mend. Let’s hope this will be the last of your surprise vet visits in a while!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh, my! I must remember to add pumpkin. Buck had his anal gland expressed once. He was so uncomfortable, he stood almost the whole night. Glad Sophy is back to her intrepid walks. Thinking good thoughts for Poppy.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

So glad you caught that abscess before it burst!........And I don't blame you at all for being wary, cuz after all, "Everything comes in 3's" is what my Gramma used to say LOL!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

May this good news multiply for you all :fingers-crossed:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I think Gerard, the vet, was as surprised as I was that it had gone from fine to impacted to abscess without any symptoms at all - I think Sophy worried it into bursting before it got really bad, so the toxins did not get a chance to build up. When Pippin has had an abscess he has been very poorly until it bursts - hiding under the bed for hours is always an early warning sign - but Sophy seemed completely unfazed by it. I must give her a tablet and bathe it, and then get out for a walk while the sun is shining!


----------

